# Those pesky little red squirrels.....



## Stars-n-Stripers

Curious to know what everyone does about them, if anything. I have always been told to shoot every one I see. I've been told they kill the grey squirrel populations by chewing off their ba!!s so they can't reproduce. Didn't know if this was true or not. There certainly isn't enough meat to eat. 

If it's true, do you just shoot them and leave them lay?


----------



## fishguy 888

Where I live we call them red jimmys. I shot two of those rascals yesterday. There is not enough meat on them to clean so I just leave them in the woods. They are good for nothing they reproduce so quickly. The woods I hunt is 40 percent red jimmys 45 percent fox squirrels and 15 percent grays. I always try to shoot two red jimmies for every fox squirrel I shoot. Is it just me or are the grays small this year?


----------



## garhtr

fishguy 888 said:


> Where I live we call them red jimmys. I shot two of those rascals yesterday. There is not enough meat on them to clean so I just leave them in the woods. They are good for nothing they reproduce so quickly. The woods I hunt is 40 percent red jimmys 45 percent fox squirrels and 15 percent grays. I always try to shoot two red jimmies for every fox squirrel I shoot. Is it just me or are the grays small this year?


 I rarely see Red Squirrels here in SW Ohio. Technically ? ? --- I think they{red squirrel} count towards your daily limit of 6 squirrels. Normally I kill a pretty even mix of Fox and Grays
Most of the Grays I've killed this year have been adults or at-least on the large side. Oddly, of the 12 squirrels I've harvested 11 have been male, which seems a little strange.


----------



## M.Magis

Anyone have a picture of one of these red squirrels? I'm just curious, as we don't really have them in this area.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

http://www.nhptv.org/natureworks/graphics/redsquirrel1.jpg

if that didn't work....copy and pasted. Size wise, they are a larger chipmunk, longer tail.

http://www.nhptv.org/natureworks/redsquirrel.htm


----------



## jray

they do count to your limit and i do shoot every one that i see. They will eat the young gray and fox squirrels out of the nest and they are noisy mean little suckers. We shoot some big enough to eat sometimes.


----------



## plumberroy

My dad called them fairy diddles. Not much meat on them but I do clean them if I shoot one
Roy


----------



## silverbullets

Here is what a good red squirrel looks like









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishguy 888

got three in the rain this afternoon/ evening. Shot one 5 yards up a tree right above me he was messed up pretty bad. All three were red jimmies.


----------



## ezbite

they do count towards your daily limit. when I was younger we'd shoot them and leave them lay, but over the last 5 years or so I really haven't seen that many and just let em go when I do.


----------



## Shortdrift

plumberroy said:


> My dad called them fairy diddles. Not much meat on them but I do clean them if I shoot one
> Roy


Been a long time since I heard anyone call them Fairy Diddles. I picked up that name down in WV. Always kept the back quarter and a half dozen would make a tasty meal.


----------



## leupy

I have always heard them called "pineies" I have also heard they chase other squirrels out of the woods but I don't believe it. I don't waste ammunition on them.


----------



## mlayers

If you shoot it yo should be cleaning it. Even if you only keep the legs. Where most of the meat is. They are much more tender the the fox and grey. I even have heard that they will cut other squirrel so they can not reproduce.


----------



## backlashed

I let other critters eat them, they are pests around here. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flthednut

leupy said:


> I have always heard them called "pineies" I have also heard they chase other squirrels out of the woods but I don't believe it. I don't waste ammunition on them.


Yep we call them pineies as well. Let me tell you about what I seen. I was hunting a small patch of woods when all of a sudden a gray squirrel came running at me at full throttle. Then within seconds another came zipping by and then another. I thought what the heck are they running towards me for. Then I seen the horrible T-Rex that was chasing them. It was the fierce little Piney. That made a believer out of me. I can't say that they chew on the other squirrels but I will tell you those squirrels were getting out of dodge in a hurry.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Mountain Jacks!

These Red Squirrels are vicious and rough on their larger cousins. Years ago I watched a Red undercut a Grey and nab him twice before they hit the ground. After on the ground the Grey ran a short way before bleeding out. I was so blown away that I came down from my stand to investigate and sure enough he had 2 bites one on the leg and the second in the beans. Savage nature but I wish I had waited to see what would have came next if I had not spooked the Red ..


----------



## flthednut

Now if one of those fellers with one of those hi tech hand held computer thingy's can get a video, We may all experience the shock & awe of it all.


----------



## BASSINaDL

plumberroy said:


> My dad called them fairy diddles. Not much meat on them but I do clean them if I shoot one
> 
> Lmao.. Fairy diddles i hear people call them that all the time in WV


----------



## plumberroy

BASSINaDL said:


> plumberroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad called them fairy diddles. Not much meat on them but I do clean them if I shoot one
> 
> Lmao.. Fairy diddles i hear people call them that all the time in WV
> 
> 
> 
> that might be because that is where Dad was born and raised
Click to expand...


----------

